# Treacheries of the Space Marines



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Just finished reading the Treacheries anthology, I thought it was fairly good but I did really like the Word Bearers story at the end. Can anyone tell me if this is set between the Word Bearers novels or set after them. 

Liberator by Jonathan Green was also a high point of the book


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have to say I didn't rate this anthology too highly. Can't remember the name of the first story, but the writer seemed to be trying too hard to use big words and flowery language. The rest were just poor, except for ADBs contribution of course, but most of us will have that one already.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

The WB story is set after the trilogy.
I think "The Masters, Bidding" was the best new part of the book but I'm an huge Matthew Farrer fan anyway.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Apfeljunge said:


> I think "The Masters, Bidding" was the best new part of the book but I'm an huge Matthew Farrer fan anyway.


This. This exactly.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

On the positive side, "The Masters, Bidding" was, indeed, a fine read. "We Are One" was also very good.

"Liberator" was enjoyable enough, as was "Bitter End". They were the "middle of the pack" stories, in my humble opinion. Fun, but not necessarily of the caliber that drive me to buy such anthologies. Where the former is concerned, even though it is significantly larger than the paragraphs devoted to the same incident in the last Codex: Chaos Space Marines, it doesn't feel as if it expands our understanding that much more. Where the latter is concerned, I just felt it was predictable. I was waiting for the moment when Huron would pull his inevitable double-cross.

I wasn't too impressed by "The Long War". I felt "Vox Dominus" was good, but I personally am frustrated by stories that precede what appears to be an upcoming novel. I don't mind stories that serve as a bridge between novels or even as "filler", though. Like I said, purely personal.

"Torturer's Thirst" didn't really do anything for me. It left me indifferent. I have yet to read "The Carrion Anthem".

For $7.95, I'd recommend this anthology.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Apfeljunge said:


> The WB story is set after the trilogy.
> I think "The Masters, Bidding" was the best new part of the book but I'm an huge Matthew Farrer fan anyway.


Not after surely?


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Can someone explain the appeal of The Masters, Bidding? I found it almost unreadable. A bunch of guys telling campfire stories about how awesome they are. What did I miss? Should I re-read?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It's not bolter porn, if that's what you're looking for. I see it as an exploration of the motivations of CSM characters, a sort of 40k Canterbury Tales down to the distinct story-telling voices of each character. It portrays each of the bidding masters beautifully true to their Legion's characteristics while letting them retain individuality, and highlights the divide between the "Veterans of the Long War" and the new blood that has been inducted into the ranks of the Chaos Space Marines since the Heresy.

What I like about the story is it reaffirms a basic belief of mine: Chaos doesn't care about the Imperium. The embittered cast-aways of the Imperium that are driven to try to topple it only by their hatred, not by the elemental and capricious Powers That Be themselves.


----------

